# A few lost posts



## mkellogg

I'm sorry. I was preparing for a transition to a new forum server and something got messed up. Everything was switched over to the new server without me realizing it and the posts were going there.

It is now fixed, but we lost about twenty posts.


----------



## pointvirgule

Ah, thanks for the info. I thought I was going nuts when the forum I was in seemed to have gone 15 minutes back in time.


----------



## mkellogg

pointvirgule, I think you got the worst of it with two lost posts.

This changing servers is dangerous...


----------



## pointvirgule

No biggie, I'll just repost them. Cheers.


----------



## elroy

I technically lost two, but for one of them most of the text was preserved in the editor box, so I only had to re-type the last part (a small part of a long-ish post).  It looks like the forums just froze at a certain point in time and then un-froze a little later!


----------



## mkellogg

Elroy, good to see you back around here!


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi Mike,

Today I received a Private Message dated : xxx, Yesterday at 10:16 PM.

But this time without receiving any email of notification in my email inbox and I got aware of it only when I signed in to Forum and via the alert message !!!
(Such thing is unprecedented and I always and regularly received an email of notification ! )

What do you think about it ? Do you think that it could be happened temporarily and exceptionally this time because of your transition operation or this could be due to another problem and will happen again ??? 


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Gemmenita

*Latest news : *
and good news, Mike! 

I have just received the notification email, but *after about 12 hours !!! 

*


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I figured out what the problem was at 3:05am and all the emails got sent a minute later!


----------



## Gemmenita

Thanks Mike,

Do you hope that this delay of one minute will be _one time only _? Since I guess that maybe _this delay_ made everything messed up.
... Because, today one more strange and of course _alarming_ event ocurred :

When member A and member B replied both to my thread (first A and then B),
I received _in my inbox_ first notification email of* B* (*2:18AM*) and then - about three hours later- the notification of *A* (*4:21 AM*) !!!
When I opened each email, I noticed the hour of each one above the page (right corner) >>> astonishing result :  The hour of A was sooner than B.
*A* >>> *1:52 AM*
*B* >>> *2:18AM*

... means they were sent in normal _order_ : first A then B however received in an abnormal _order_ !!! (maybe due to difference of speed!)

And I have to add that I was alerted of A's reply by Forum's alert message (exactly at same the time it was sent) and I was alerted of B's reply both by Forum's alert message and email notification (exactly at the same time it was sent) : I was online while receiving both, so a good witness.

Summary:

A >>> Departure: 1:52 AM / arrival : 4:21 AM   

B >>> Departure : 2:18 AM/ arrival : 2:18 


I concluded that maybe the departure time is OK but _the arrival time_ is not OK! 

Therefore, I don't know whether the problem could be at_ the destination site _or at the departure site (WR) but since all these mysterious receptions started  right after the transition operations, what do you guess ?


Many thanks, Mike !


ps1.Personnally I wish that this_ very important _problem would be temporary : yes...it's really very important, because if it goes on, I will totally lose my confidence in notification email system and must check the Forum every minute  to see whether someone has sent to me a message or not !

ps2. In case you need, I can send to you screenshots of all, in private.


----------



## mkellogg

There might be a few more out-of-order emails, especially this week, but things should settle down quickly, if they haven't already.

The thing about email is that your email provider might delay receiving the email if it thinks that it could be spam.  The first message was probably thought to be spam.  After our server kept trying to deliver for a couple of hours, your email provider probably decided that it wasn't spam and let it through.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh ! Good news that things will settle down. 

Thank you very much, Mike, for putting me at ease! 

Yes, you're right : that's very logical about the delay in reception. 

Very kind of you, Mike !


----------

